# Favorite Caribbean Island



## Rancher

Hello All
Last year we went to St. Maarten and it was ok. This year we just got back from Aruba and we loved it there. The island is clean people are friendly and there appears to be very little crime there. The natives appeared happy to see us tourists which doesn't happen very much anymore. I am wondering in the future should we go to another island next year to see as much of the Caribbean as we can over the next few years or just stay with Aruba. In other words what is your favourite island.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## dlpearson

For a laid back (not a lot of action, although sufficient for a little shopping and dining) vacation with take-your-breath-away-views and gorgeous beaches, St. John is our favorite (granted we still have many Caribbean islands left to visit).

-David


----------



## lynne

dlpearson said:


> For a laid back (not a lot of action, although sufficient for a little shopping and dining) vacation with take-your-breath-away-views and gorgeous beaches, St. John is our favorite (granted we still have many Caribbean islands left to visit).
> 
> -David



I agree with David, we love St. John the best.  Next up for us is Virgin Gorda and then Barbados.


----------



## ilene13

We used to go to a different Caribbean Island every Christmas and New Years.  We were searching for good weather.  27 yrs ago we discovered Aruba and we have gone there ever since.


----------



## amycurl

There are only a handful of major islands I haven't been too (Grand Cayman, Turks and Caicos, and the Grenadines are the ones I can think of,) and out of all them, of the ones that have large resorts...
Aruba tops them all, with Bonaire a close second.
St. John is also great. 
Virgin Gorda is also beautiful.

My favorite island is Saba, but I don't think there is anything more than a few hotels there, and it's only accessible by boat.


----------



## MichaelColey

Great thread!  I love hearing WHY people like the islands they do.

So far, the only Caribbean island we've been to is Jamaica, too one of the all inclusive resorts (Sandals Royal Caribbean, in their top of the line suites with butler service).  A bit expensive--almost $500/night at the time, probably more now, but we thoroughly enjoyed it.  It has been one of our only vacations without the kids.

I'm not sure I would enjoy Jamaica outside of an all-inclusive resort.  It seems like there's a lot of crime and most of the island is very impoverished.

St. John sounds like something we would enjoy.

What's the appeal with Aruba?  Night life?  Natural beauty?  Beaches?


----------



## stmartinfan

Isn't great that there are lots of Caribbean islands to meet individual tastes! We love St Marten and visit almost every year.  We made one trip to Aruba, had a good time but have no desire to return


----------



## Janann

*Choices, choices*

We have been to a few islands, and I love Aruba too.  We just got back from our second trip to Aruba.  With our timeshare we have visited:

Nassua, Bahamas
Aruba twice
Barbados
Grand Cayman
St. Maarten

Next year we are going to Ambergris Caye, Belize.  I want to get to Puerto Rico some day.  

We enjoyed Aruba for the walk-out snorkeling, easy driving, easy groceries, and gigantic, walkable beaches in the low-rise timeshare section.

My next favorite island is probably Barbados.  The Crane Resort was great, but I'd rather be in an area with a longer beach.  St. Maarten had small beaches, except for the two afternoons we spent at Orient Beach.  For a beach-walker like me, I need lots of uninterrupted distance on the beach!

Barbados and Aruba had the best snorkeling.

We don't eat out much on vacation, so restaurants are not really a consideration and I can't comment on restaurants.  Access to groceries might be more important to us than access to restaurants.

There are some islands that I like better than others, but I haven't regretted any trips.  I'd rather "collect islands" than stay in one place every year.


----------



## legalfee

We've been to St Kitts, St Maarten, Aruba, Bahamas, and St Thomas. All have their pluses and minuses but St Thomas is the one we keep coming back to. We bought a timeshare there and in fact we're there now. St Thomas is a US territory with the advantages of being a US citizen. Also you can take a short ferry ride to St John or cruise the BVI. St Thomas also has many world class restaurants and great beaches. What more could you want?


----------



## Weimaraner

We've been to Antigua, Turks, puerto Rico, St Maarten, Aruba5x, St Thomas, St John. Aruba continues to be our favorite...a lot to do, super friendly people, great people, easy to drive. Not as pretty as other islands but that's ok with us.


----------



## amycurl

As for why I think Aruba is so great:
-almost universal literacy (in *four* languages) and employment
-therefore, not the huge underclass that you'll find on many islands
-therefore, low crime rate and less "harassment" or constant selling.

Aruba had oil money before they had tourists. The island seems to have a totally different psychology to it than others I have experienced.

Also, the "ugly tourists" come from Venezulea, not the US. Locals seem much happier to speak to us in English (their third language,) rather than to someone in Spanish (their fourth.)

Wonderful weather, a constant breeze even in the height of summer, beautiful beaches, very swimmable water, and fantastic restaurants.

What's not to love?


----------



## Denise

Anguilla for the excellent walk in snorkeling, beauty, great food and low crime.
St. Johns  also had excellent snorkeling and beautiful beaches.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Hands down, St. Bart's !

A very close second is St. John.



No timeshares on St. Bart's, but I know of a simple hotel that is well-priced and welcoming if anyone is interested.


----------



## suzanne

We have been to:
St Martin - twice
Grand Cayman
Aruba - twice
St. Thomas
Barbados
Nassua - 3 times
Grand Bahama - 3 times
Jamaica - twice

Our Favorite was hands down Barbados. So much to see and do. The people were very friendly and proud of their Island. There is poverty, but its everywhere not just on the Islands.

Suzanne


----------



## lll1929

I love Aruba.  I've been there 4 times.  I love the ease of driving, friendly natives and close accessible stores.  I tend to travel by myself with kids and never fear for my safety.  

I am trying Cancun this year since it's a shorter plane ride but will probably return to Aruba in the years to follow.

The trade wind is awesome!!


----------



## brother coony

I love the Caribbean,I try for one or two Island every year,But Jamaica is our favorite Hands down,it has crime, poverty,but we see that in all the Islands we go to as our rental car is always book and waiting for us at the airport,and we drive all over the Islands, never been on Vacation without renting a car,from Cancun, St kitts,st. Martin, Turks and cacaos,Jamaica,DR,etc.
 2012 Heading to Puerto Rico,Antigua, barbuda,and going to Domonica for 2 days,and of course Jamaica,

 love the Caribbean,and been in New York I can be on the beach in 3 1/2 hours,on most IsLand


----------



## Conan

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hands down, St. Bart's !
> 
> No timeshares on St. Bart's, but I know of a simple hotel that is well-priced and welcoming if anyone is interested.


 
Please message me your hotel recommendation for St. Barts.
(I tried messaging you, but your TUG mailbox is full)
-Thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3

Conan said:


> Please message me your hotel recommendation for St. Barts.
> (I tried messaging you, but your TUG mailbox is full)
> -Thanks



  Hi There,
   Sorry about that.
  I'll share with you and fellow Tuggers. This is a small, unpretentious, friendly place. The owner is a hoot ! Not on the ocean, but a 10 min walk.

www.salinesgarden.com http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Salines_Garden_Cottages-St_Barthelemy.html

Well priced, especially for St. Bart's.

If Salines isn't your cup o' tea, try renting a villa. They have a good variety here:  www.wimco.com

I love St. Bart's, but reaching it can be a "thrill" if you fly in from SXM. You can take the high speed ferry, too. 

If you're in SXM, go over for a day trip, but rent a little car. The hills are steep, but the views are awesome.

ETA: The owner will often times come to the dock to pick you up and take you to Salines !

It's fun when stepping off of the boat and the Gendarme welcomes you to St. Barthelemy !


----------



## Sandy VDH

Let me start my saying when I am on a caribbean island, I want to avoid the crowds and hustle and bustle of crowded towns.  I also sail and scuba dive so finding locations that are good for these two activities slants my favorite island in their directions.

Having been to the following Caribbean locations: Aruba, Antigua, Anguillia, Bahamas (Nassau, Grand Bahamas, Bimini, Chub Key, Berry Islands), Belize, Barbados, British Virgin Islands (off of nearly every island), Dominican Republic, Cuba, Dominica, Grand Cayman, Guadaloupe, Jamaica, Mexico (Cozumel), Puerto Rico, Roatan, St Barts, St Eustatius, St Kitts, St Martin, St Lucia, St Vincent and the Grenadines (Bequia, Mustique, Union, Tobago Cayes), Trinidad (Tobago), Turks & Caicos (Provo, West Caicos), US Virgin Island (St Thomas, St John).

BVI, St Vincent and the Grenadines, Dominica, Guadaloupe, and Turks are amoung my favorites. BVI for ease of access and lots of great sailing and diving, but it does get busy during holiday weeks.  The rest of the islands for their off the beaten path travelers, underwater diversity, creatures critter and fish, along with water clarity, number of divers, reef health etc. Some of the out islands of the Bahamas are good. Belize is good for big fish and very easy diving. 

Was not overly impressed with Antigua for diving, but the island and beaches are nice. Cozumel which used to be good, I fear has suffered from too many inexperienced divers and a few hurricanes, and lacks the true caribbean feel.

I only have a few island left to visit in the caribbean.  I am missing a few islands or island nations at this time (Bonaire, Curacao, Saba, Grenada, Martinique, Monserrat). No plans to visit any of these in the near future. 

I do have a BVI and St Maarten trip booked for 2012.


----------



## CapriciousC

MichaelColey said:


> Great thread!  I love hearing WHY people like the islands they do.



Agreed!  Ironically, the things that one person would tout as an attraction to a given island might be the same things that would turn another person off of that same island.


----------



## Carta

Been to a bunch of caribbean islands... Love Grand Cayman and Puerto Rico....There's a tiny island off the coast of PR called Vieques.... U must take a ferry to get to it, but it was a great day trip...

We've been going to Cancun for the past 3 years, b/c the prices of caribbean are too high... I don't consider it a down grade.. We really like Cancun, now.. Beaches..AMAZING!!!!

We'll be there 3/10 to 3/ 24......Can't Wait


----------



## bobpark56

Sandy Lovell said:


> I only have a few island left to visit in the caribbean.  I am missing a few islands or island nations at this time (Bonaire, Curacao, Saba, Grenada, Martinique, Monserrat). No plans to visit any of these in the near future.



Curacao is worth a visit. We have been there twice (Royal Sea Aquarium Resort and Kura Hulanda Lodge) and liked it very much...more to our taste than Aruba. Excellent snorkeling, especially out toward the northwest end of the island.


----------



## Alphadog

BVI, particularly Virgin Gorda 3x.  It's our #1.  Have not been to many others except St Thomas, St Maartin, Bahama's , Cancun.  Trying out  Aruba April 2012.  Looking forward to that.   Going to be tough to beat VG, but two totally different experiences I expect.   St Lucia, and T & C are on the "to do" list.


----------



## GregT

Sandy Lovell said:


> Having been to the following Caribbean locations: Aruba, Antigua, Anguillia, Bahamas (Nassau, Grand Bahamas, Bimini, Chub Key, Berry Islands), Belize, Barbados, British Virgin Islands (off of nearly every island), Dominican Republic, Cuba, Dominica, Grand Cayman, Guadaloupe, Jamaica, Mexico (Cozumel), Puerto Rico, Roatan, St Barts, St Eustatius, St Kitts, St Martin, St Lucia, St Vincent and the Grenadines (Bequia, Mustique, Union, Tobago Cayes), Trinidad (Tobago), Turks & Caicos (Provo, West Caicos), US Virgin Island (St Thomas, St John).



Wow!  that's pretty much the entire Caribbean!

Were any of these (most of these?) timeshare stays -- and if so, any of the timeshares stick out as being a particularly positive contribution to the island stay?

Thanks!


----------



## JudyH

Been to Puerto Rico, Bahamas, Barbadoes, St. Martin (4x), Aruba, Antigua, BVI, Anguilla, Jamaica (4x), Cozumel (2x), St. John.  With lots of $$, BVI, for food and nice beaches and easy to drive, St. Martin, going to St. Lucia next, would love to rent a house on St. John.  I like easy driving, good food, no crowds, nice beaches no shopping.


----------



## Carolyn

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hands down, St. Bart's !
> 
> A very close second is St. John.
> 
> 
> 
> No timeshares on St. Bart's, but I know of a simple hotel that is well-priced and welcoming if anyone is interested.



Must agree with you 100%. We go to these 2 islands every year and we have been to almost every Caribbean island! Also love the natural beauty of St. Lucia!


----------



## SpikeMauler

We've been to St Thomas, St John, Antigua, Jamaica and Aruba for week long stays(Timeshares,Hotels and Resorts) Been to Barbados, St Maarten, St Lucia, Puerto Rico, Bahamas, Cozumel, Turks and Caicos, Grand Cayman and Tortola on Cruise stops. We liked them all but St John and St Thomas are my favorites for beaches and all around beauty(more St John than St Thomas).The wife loved St Maarten. Probably gonna trade or rent a week there within the next couple years. We both enjoyed Aruba a lot too. Not as pretty as some other Islands but the driving seems easier and the people are very friendly. Still kicking around the idea of picking up a Marriott gold week there.


----------



## Beaglemom3

St. John & St Bart's are my favorite as they have such natural beauty, no casinos (that I know of), a simple pace, great restaurants (St. B's here) and I love driving on the right side of the road in St. Bart's - truly ! If you're dyslexic as I am, you'll get this.


Other, secondary reasons for me and I'm not trying to incite anything here and may reget posting this as I could come off sounding like "an Ugly American"....... here goes:

I don't want to sound like an effitist here, so 
please know that I've been on several voluntary medical missions (Por Cristo, Smile Train,  Haiti, Madre, Boston's Vet's Homeless Shelter, Rosie's Place ) all over the world, but these two islands seem to lack the glaring poverty of some of the other islands as well as better caring for their animals. This is something that I find upsetting. I have donated a tidy sum to the spaying and neutering of animals on SXM. I find it hard to relax on vacation when surrounded by this. It's just how I'm wired.

Please know that these are my own opinions and I am not trying to foist anything on anyone else. Please take it in the spirit it was meant - JMHO. 

So, this is why I love Sts. John & Bart's.


----------



## GregT

Beaglemom3 said:


> St. John & St Bart's are my favorite as they have such natural beauty, no casinos (that I know of), a simple pace, great restaurants (St. B's here) and I love driving on the right side of the road in St. Bart's - truly ! If you're dyslexic as I am, you'll get this.
> 
> 
> Other, secondary reasons for me and I'm not trying to incite anything here and may reget posting this as I could come off sounding like "an Ugly American"....... here goes:
> 
> I don't want to sound like an effitist here, so
> please know that I've been on several voluntary medical missions (Por Cristo, Smile Train,  Haiti, Madre, Boston's Vet's Homeless Shelter, Rosie's Place ) all over the world, but these two islands seem to lack the glaring poverty of some of the other islands as well as better caring for their animals. This is something that I find upsetting. I have donated a tidy sum to the spaying and neutering of animals on SXM. I find it hard to relax on vacation when surrounded by this. It's just how I'm wired.
> 
> Please know that these are my own opinions and I am not trying to foist anything on anyone else. Please take it in the spirit it was meant - JMHO.
> 
> So, this is why I love Sts. John & Bart's.



No issue at all with your comments, and I think you broached the topic very diplomatically.    Thank you as well for your comments on St. Bart's -- sounds like a great place to visit!

Best,

Greg


----------



## rwpeterson

Our favorite Caribbean island is Montserrat.  Absolutely beautiful, very friendly people.


----------



## riverdees05

We like Grand Cayman, St. John and Aruba.


----------



## Sandy VDH

GregT said:


> Wow!  that's pretty much the entire Caribbean!
> 
> Were any of these (most of these?) timeshare stays -- and if so, any of the timeshares stick out as being a particularly positive contribution to the island stay?
> 
> Thanks!



Timeshares (or other notable resort/access) stayed at:

Aruba - Costa Linda and Divi Dutch Village
Antigua - Antigua Village, Jolly Beach and Tradewinds Cruise Club
Anguillia - overnight from boat.
Bahamas - No timeshares, Atlantis, Sheraton, various Sandals and liveaboards, 
Belize - B&B and Tradewinds cruise club, 3 cruises, 
Barbados - Residences at the Crane 4X (one of my favorites for land based timeshare)
British Virgin Islands - Tradewinds Cruise Club 4X plus visits from cruise ship Dominican Republic - resort only NO timeshare, 
Cuba -resort only NO timeshare, 
Dominica - tradewinds cruise club only (Delivery trip from Antigua to Bequia)
Grand Cayman - Morritt's 
Guadaloupe - Tradewinds cruise club, 
Jamaica - All Sandals and all Beaches properties only, 
Mexico (Cozumel) - Coral Princess, Allegro plus resorts and cruise ships, 
Puerto Rico - resorts stays only, 
Roatan - resort and cruise ship only, 
St Barts - small cruise ship only,
St Eustatius- small cruise ship only,
St Kitts- small cruise ship only, 
St Martin(SXM) - Atrium, small cruise ship only, hotel and tradewinds cruise club
St Lucia - Sandals, and Tradewinds cruise club (stop on delivery cruise), 
St Vincent and the Grenadines(SVG) - Tradewinds cruise club 3X
Trinidad (Tobago) - Tradewinds cruise club, 
Turks & Caicos - Alexandra timeshare (good choice if you can get it), Sandals and tradewinds cruise club,
US Virgin Island - Westin St John timeshare (awesome), Bluebeards STT, various cruise stops.


Obviously Tradewinds helps, as I can visit a variety of islands via tradewinds cruises.  Since I am a member I am not restricted by the 1 in 4 rule.  My favorite TWCC locations are BVI and SVG.  My favorite timeshare resorts are Residence @ Crane and the Westin St John.  My visit to a lot of the smaller islands around SXM were from Windjammer when they were still in business.  Sandals is also a nice place to stay and I have stayed at everyone of them in the caribbean.  Staying at Sandals I would pick either St Lucia or Emerald Bay (Bahamas), or Beaches Turks and Caicos.


----------



## nsstampqueen

I've been to the Bahamas, Barbados, Bermuda, Jamaica and the Dominican Republic.

Out of those Jamaica was my favourite hands down. But we stayed at a 5* all inclusive Grand Lido property and only left on a day trip or two. The scuba was excellent, the beaches were amazing, the people incredibly friendly and it was nice to be somewhere where English was spoken everywhere. That being said, we travelled to Mexico a few years later and I couldn't believe how different it felt to be somewhere and you could walk all over the place, take public buses, etc. and not feel threatened or scared. I never realized until then how gated in we felt in the Caribbean. Earlier this year was our trip to Punta Cana, DR and again I felt gated in and cooped up - we went on several outings and still felt uncomfortable and that everything was really spread out - it just didn't have the same community feeling of Mexico for me.

We will go to lots of places in the Caribbean in the future, but there will always be a week in Mexico every year that feels like home!


----------



## GregT

Sandy Lovell said:


> Timeshares (or other notable resort/access) stayed at:
> 
> Aruba - Costa Linda and Divi Dutch Village
> Antigua - Antigua Village, Jolly Beach and Tradewinds Cruise Club
> Anguillia - overnight from boat.
> Bahamas - No timeshares, Atlantis, Sheraton, various Sandals and liveaboards,
> Belize - B&B and Tradewinds cruise club, 3 cruises,
> Barbados - Residences at the Crane 4X (one of my favorites for land based timeshare)
> British Virgin Islands - Tradewinds Cruise Club 4X plus visits from cruise ship Dominican Republic - resort only NO timeshare,
> Cuba -resort only NO timeshare,
> Dominica - tradewinds cruise club only (Delivery trip from Antigua to Bequia)
> Grand Cayman - Morritt's
> Guadaloupe - Tradewinds cruise club,
> Jamaica - All Sandals and all Beaches properties only,
> Mexico (Cozumel) - Coral Princess, Allegro plus resorts and cruise ships,
> Puerto Rico - resorts stays only,
> Roatan - resort and cruise ship only,
> St Barts - small cruise ship only,
> St Eustatius- small cruise ship only,
> St Kitts- small cruise ship only,
> St Martin(SXM) - Atrium, small cruise ship only, hotel and tradewinds cruise club
> St Lucia - Sandals, and Tradewinds cruise club (stop on delivery cruise),
> St Vincent and the Grenadines(SVG) - Tradewinds cruise club 3X
> Trinidad (Tobago) - Tradewinds cruise club,
> Turks & Caicos - Alexandra timeshare (good choice if you can get it), Sandals and tradewinds cruise club,
> US Virgin Island - Westin St John timeshare (awesome), Bluebeards STT, various cruise stops.
> 
> 
> Obviously Tradewinds helps, as I can visit a variety of islands via tradewinds cruises.  Since I am a member I am not restricted by the 1 in 4 rule.  My favorite TWCC locations are BVI and SVG.  My favorite timeshare resorts are Residence @ Crane and the Westin St John.  My visit to a lot of the smaller islands around SXM were from Windjammer when they were still in business.  Sandals is also a nice place to stay and I have stayed at everyone of them in the caribbean.  Staying at Sandals I would pick either St Lucia or Emerald Bay (Bahamas), or Beaches Turks and Caicos.



Wow -- this is awesome, thank you!   You've listed three here  that are on my list:  Residences at the Crane, Alexandra and Windjammer (St. Lucia).   Thanks for the details!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH

GregT said:


> Wow -- this is awesome, thank you!   You've listed three here  that are on my list:  Residences at the Crane, Alexandra and Windjammer (St. Lucia).   Thanks for the details!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Windjammer St Lucia is the only one I have not stayed at that I really want to.  Seen it on points several times, but never pulled the trigger. 

Have weeks to burn on Tradewinds so we are trying to step up our usage.


----------



## bobby

Hmm, it is so easy to forget each vacation. None of these stays were cruises, almost all timeshares: Aruba, St. Martin, Eleuthera, St. Croix, Grand Cayman, Bermuda, Barbados, Nassau, Paradise Island, Antiqua, Belize, 
Cozumel, St. Lucia, Abaco, Dominican Republic.

We didn't like Aruba that much - too boring. One day of touring the island and you were left with the beach, and ours was the race or buying shade/chairs. Great choice of restaurants though.

Barbados was nice, with a variety of things to see. ditto Bermuda and Grand Cayman.

We look for easy shore access to good snorkeling so boat trips are a necessity, safe places to walk and explore, and some variety on the island besides beach.
Abaco and Eleuthera had little to do. Staff at St. Croix was awful (long time ago), and others agreed they did as little as possible. St. Martin is nice, but we hit at New Year's Eve (cool, with boats honking horns at midnight), but also the winds come in and blow sand in your face by noon.

It all really comes down to the time of the year, what you want to do, do you cook in or eat out all the time, etc.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Cuba*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Cuba -resort only NO timeshare



Where did you stay in Cuba?  Did you spend any time in Old Havana?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Maple_Leaf said:


> Where did you stay in Cuba?  Did you spend any time in Old Havana?



No I was actually on the southeast portion of the island,  near Santiago de Cuba, actually not far from Guantanamo.


----------



## Larry

Janann said:


> We have been to a few islands, and I love Aruba too.  We just got back from our second trip to Aruba.  With our timeshare we have visited:
> 
> Nassua, Bahamas
> Aruba twice
> Barbados
> Grand Cayman
> St. Maarten
> 
> We enjoyed Aruba for the walk-out snorkeling, easy driving, easy groceries, and gigantic, walkable beaches in the low-rise timeshare section.
> 
> My next favorite island is probably Barbados.  The Crane Resort was great, but I'd rather be in an area with a longer beach.  St. Maarten had small beaches, except for the two afternoons we spent at Orient Beach.  For a beach-walker like me, I need lots of uninterrupted distance on the beach!



Sounds similar to my list and favorites as follows;

Aruba -Four times
Barbados
Grand Cayman
St. Maarten- three times
Jamaica
Dominican Republic ( Punta Cana)
St. Lucia three times
Bermuda ( Not really Caribbean Island)
Antigua

We just returned from Windjammer and The Crane and had a great time. The Crane is now one of my favorite resorts and we loved our first visit to Barbados and enjoyed each and every one of the above listed Islands.

However our first week in St. Lucia reconfirmed why Aruba is our favorite Island. It rained almost every day in St. Lucia during our week and we were told the previous week in both St. Lucia and Barbados rained every day and just about all day for week 48. Week 49 When we were  there, had warm but very humid weather with clouds and very sporadic sunshine every day and rain, rain and more rain.

Aruba is desert like and not as pretty as St. Lucia or most of the Caribbean Islands, but it almost never rains with annual rain fall the lowest in the Carribean. Combine their great weather, trade winds, fantastic friendly people and low crime rate makes this my favorite Island.

Going back to Aruba in January and can't wait.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*San Pedro de la Roca*



Sandy Lovell said:


> No I was actually on the southeast portion of the island,  near Santiago de Cuba, actually not far from Guantanamo.



Did you like Santiago de Cuba?  I'm thinking about taking the family down there in the new year.  There are some great deals from Toronto right now.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Maple_Leaf said:


> Did you like Santiago de Cuba?  I'm thinking about taking the family down there in the new year.  There are some great deals from Toronto right now.



San Pedro de la Roca is the old Spanish fort at Santiago de Cuba.


----------



## kcgriffin

My three favorites are: St, John, St, John and St, John, and we have been to most of the others mentioned.


----------



## pharmgirl

Interested in going to st kitts, our favorite islands have been st John and the BVIs
Seems that st kitts would have similar topography and not built up
But flights seem to be very expensive in winter from nj/ny area
Any recommendations? Maybe as time gets closer to feb the flights may decrease in cost?


----------



## ilene13

pharmgirl said:


> Interested in going to st kitts, our favorite islands have been st John and the BVIs
> Seems that st kitts would have similar topography and not built up
> But flights seem to be very expensive in winter from nj/ny area
> Any recommendations? Maybe as time gets closer to feb the flights may decrease in cost?



I just checked for late February from Buffalo and the flights to St. Kitts were about $2000 pp.  No way!!!!!


----------



## hcarman

pharmgirl said:


> Interested in going to st kitts, our favorite islands have been st John and the BVIs
> Seems that st kitts would have similar topography and not built up
> But flights seem to be very expensive in winter from nj/ny area
> Any recommendations? Maybe as time gets closer to feb the flights may decrease in cost?



I have not been to St. John, but I have been to the BVI out islands (Virgin Gorda) and St. Kitts (last fall).

St. Kitts is mountainous and has some very pretty scenery.  It is not real developed - there is a down town area with a market and some stores - it is a fair taxi ride.  The grocery stores close to the resorts are small markets, but they have all the basics.  I don't remember much about the more developed BVI islands - so I can't compare real well.  Nevis is connected by a ferry and is even less developed than St. Kitts - also very pretty.


----------



## m61376

Larry said:


> However our first week in St. Lucia reconfirmed why Aruba is our favorite Island. It rained almost every day in St. Lucia during our week and we were told the previous week in both St. Lucia and Barbados rained every day and just about all day for week 48. Week 49 When we were  there, had warm but very humid weather with clouds and very sporadic sunshine every day and rain, rain and more rain.
> 
> Aruba is desert like and not as pretty as St. Lucia or most of the Caribbean Islands, but it almost never rains with annual rain fall the lowest in the Carribean. Combine their great weather, trade winds, fantastic friendly people and low crime rate makes this my favorite Island.
> 
> Going back to Aruba in January and can't wait.


All that, along with a wide variety of really good restaurants and non-stop flights from the NY area, with a manageable flight time, makes Aruba our top choice too. It's the only island we've been to that beckons us to return. Most of the others we visited were great one day stops on cruises, but never had a yen to return for an extended visit.


----------

